# 1st try at "Crystal Coat"



## FloridaQuacker Game Calls (Jun 18, 2013)

Purpleheart...not realy sure yet. I'll have to stare at it a while :ornery:

http://i1118.Rule #2/albums/k615/EpiHoneyburst/PH_crystalcoat_zpscc53e31f.jpg


----------



## SENC (Jun 18, 2013)

I like the shape, looks great! What's your impression of crystalcoat, so far?


----------



## Kevin (Jun 19, 2013)

It passed _my_ stare test. I like it.


----------



## Mike Jones (Jun 19, 2013)

THAT is a very professional looking call! I am curious about the dimensions...and, do you know of others experience with the Crystal Coat on duck calls? My first thought was that the shellac/wax finishes would not be durable enough to hold up to typical duck blind conditions. Curious me....


----------



## FloridaQuacker Game Calls (Jun 19, 2013)

SENC...I'm just not sure I prefer the "high luster" look. It is the same as those finishes in that it will show a bad sanding job in spades. This was actually over some wipe on poly and spar. Did a cocobolo that I'll probably take back down....bocote and coco just look so much better to me flat. Had no problem with usability. Never applied more than 2 drops at a time. And, was careful with the heat.

Mike...the call is about 5 1/2" long. As an "only" coat I agree, not sure how it would hold up in that environment...but we'll be finding out

Thanks guys


----------

